#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Paranormal Phenomena >  >  >  Parallel worlds

## ninfan

I have always been fascinated about the concept of parallel worlds. Its a theory & its more related to sicence & quantum physics but I would like to know what everybody here thinks about it. I believe in them. Why? The same reason I believe in shapeshifters, werevolves etc ..because I want to believe & I like to blieve  :Wink: 
Has anybody heard of any incident of someone claiming to wake up in another parallel world?
I also believe that "every thought exists". It means if you have thought of anything, however senseless it might be, it does exist. 
So , if you are an accountant, there is another world in which you are an astronaut.
I'll sum up by saying this "Every thought I ever thought exists and will exist until the end of the universe and beyond, and every thought I thought has existed before I was born"

Multiverse - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## VIRAL

try looking up "the incunabula project" but i dont see it as anything more than fiction.

----------


## Aleks

I have a theory that when we go to sleep our dream selfs go to a parallel universe and when we wake up we go back to our universe. But if this theory is right what happens if we didn't wake up and stayed there?

----------


## VIRAL

I definitely don't think the dream world is a parallel world. One item of interest however is the voynich manuscript. In it, there are many depictions of plants that do not grow on earth an the strange writing is written smoothly, suggesting that the author undersood what he was writing, somewhat different from the writing in the post "what language/ writing is this?" My theory is that someone from a parallel world who knew a lot about the local flora came to this world and wrote the book.

----------


## ninfan

> I have a theory that when we go to sleep our dream selfs go to a parallel universe and when we wake up we go back to our universe. But if this theory is right what happens if we didn't wake up and stayed there?


Not trying to take anything from you but that theory exists since a long time.
A friend of mine told it to me. Maybe thats why some say we are half dead when we sleep. I do believe that when we sleep the astral body is more active & can wander to anyplanes since consciousness is turned off

----------


## astralelf

I believe that there are parallel worlds/realities. The reason I believe this is I have different memories from other people. The only way I can explain it is that somehow I've jumped or slipped from one to another.

----------


## S33k3R

Alright...see if you can follow this for a concept...

The second law of Thermodynamics states the following:




> The entropy of an isolated system which is not in equilibrium will tend to increase over time, approaching a maximum value at equilibrium.


Now, entropy is the phenomenon that makes your bedroom go untidy after you're mom cleans it...i.e, things tend to go from order to disorder...building fall down, things decay etc etc. It takes the input of energy to keep systems in an orderly state...this is why you're mom gets pissed at you about your bedroom just BTW.

Now, lets look at this in the context of the Universe. So the Big Bang happened...and everything was all hot and confused and nothing really made sense...primordial chaos is the term generally used. Slowly, things sorted themselves out a bit...gas clouds formed, then stars, then planets, then life...so out of the primordial chaos, order arose to form the universe as we understand it.

Eh?...that doesn't make sense?...that seems to be in direct contradiction to the 2nd Law which says things get MORE chaotic...not more orderly. Unless you want to switch the definitions and say the ordered universe is chaotic and primordial chaos ordered.  :Confused: 

BUT...Checkit out: "The entropy of an _isolated_ system which is not in equilibrium will tend to increase over time..."

I think the key words here are "isolated systems"...the only way that this works is if the Universe isn't an isolated system. Well now that open up a veritable rabbit hole of Alicean possibilities...

Parallel universes? sure...why not? Its as good an answer as any.

----------


## SilverMoon

Can anyone tell me any tips on traveling to these different worlds, and realms. I'm very interested in traveling.

----------


## VIRAL

The most common way is through dreams, and usually you are just in the dreamworld of another universe, since all the dreamworlds sort of run together. Try taking quinine before you sleep. Also, a word that opens doors is "Kibara". I hope that helped.

----------


## Venefica

Astral projection is also a good way to travel to such other worlds. Other than that our imagination is a brilliant travel tool. Some even say that authors do not make things up, but their minds travel to other worlds when they use their imagination and they write what they see.

----------


## SilverMoon

> The most common way is through dreams, and usually you are just in the dreamworld of another universe, since all the dreamworlds sort of run together. Try taking quinine before you sleep. Also, a word that opens doors is "Kibara". I hope that helped.


pardom my ignorance, but what is quinine? Also would that word be pronounced "Key-bar-uh*?

----------


## VIRAL

Quinine is an antimalarial drug found in small amounts in tonic water. The word is pronounced "kee BAR uh". Another method of interdimensional travel is to sleep with a piece of stibnite under your pillow.

----------


## SilverMoon

thanks for the tips. I'll be sure to look into it.

----------


## MissRachel

> I believe that there are parallel worlds/realities. The reason I believe this is I have different memories from other people. The only way I can explain it is that somehow I've jumped or slipped from one to another.


So i believe in reincarnation but how do you know what memories are from a previous life or some other person?

----------

